# New Cinquantotto owner



## natmat (Aug 24, 2016)

Hello all,

(First personal post to this forum...) 

After many months of deliberation over the options, I have bought my second Rocket.

I like:
Ball-joints on steam/water wands; very smooth movement.
No-burn wands; great, they don't.
Smooth E61 lever (it is new, so it should be)>

Do not like:
Tiny drip tray
Small tank
Instant steam cut-off, no gradual more/less steam
Wands outside the drip tray (water especially); now I'm using it daily, these are irritating me
Very little space to move the portafilter (with spouts, bottomless is better), too easy to bang the E61 vent or scrape the drip tray.
Tarnished chrome feet (I think the whole machine will be replaced by dealer)
USB module; usable, but with quirks.

Early days, still want it to be great, but so far it's a daily challenge, I don't feel we're the perfect match.

I'm sure I'll have more questions in my next post.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Very nice, i hope it brings you much joy. 

TBH i'm not a lover of those feet, i much prefer the rocket-booster-shape they used to use (any new models have these ??) ...it was those feet that caught my attention (sad but true) years ago and thus i fell in love with Prosumer coffee machines; Rocket's will always have a soft spot in my heart because of this.

Keep us updated please, albeit good/bad.


----------



## Mrb2020 (Mar 6, 2016)

I've recently just got a Cinquantotto, do agree with some of your points.

What quirks are you finding on the USB module? I find it works well if not just a bit basic.

From what I've seen it looks possible to fit the old style feet, if you look at their bespoke colour editions they have the old style.


----------



## natmat (Aug 24, 2016)

Time for an update.
Like others, I preferred the 'Rocket' shaped feet. I may switch them out later. 

The tarnishing on the feet has now been polished off, after about an hour's work with Brasso. The base of the feet is attached with an Allen bol (and two pins). Once removed, easy to polish. One was scratched, so that needs replacing. Quote from BB reply, "The feet on the cinquantotto all come with water marks on them due to the rigorous testing they have before they are sent to us, ...need to go to rocket about this". They're being very helpful, so have no issues with them.

I would have probably bought one of the limited edition Grigia grey models, had I been able to see the colour/shade/texture in person. In the end, chose the uniformly shiny metal-obelisk design.

Quirks of the timer? 
1. Main one is that it explicitly states to switch off before unplugging the USB (hmm). If setting the time at 9pm for tomorrow's morning startup, 6-7am, then I power it down, disconnect the USB. Now have to switch on, else of course it'll be off in the morning. But, switching it on when in a off/standby time-zone, still switches it on! Without the controller connected, I cannot switch it on and put it to standby; switch it on it's on until the timer switches it off at 7am.
2. Why oh why does the 4s flashing green LED flash when it's in standby mode? Very irritating.
3. ... that's enough for now


----------

